# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  أرجو المساعدة ............. بلييييييز

## رومنسية

السلام عليكم ........................
حبيت أحمل مشروع الحسين ..بس ماتحمل عندي وإذاتحمل قالي أكتب كلمه المرور...
أرجو المساعده..
أني حبيت البرنامج..أرجو المساعدة بسرعه ..
رووووووووووووووووووومنسية

----------


## كبرياء

وين هذآ ؟؟ 
إآذآ بمنتدى يبي لك تسجلي عشـآن تحملي ؟؟!

أن شآلله تلقي لك حل ..~
سي يوو ..~
كبريآء

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*السلام عليكم أختي* 

*في نفس المنتدى إلي حملتي منه يوجد كلمة سر  لازم اذا*

*ما شفتيه يجب عليكي التسجيل* 

*عندما تفكي الضغط يطلب الرقم السري* 

*تقومي بنسخ الرقم السري ولصقه في كلمة المرور* 

*وإنشاء الله يفتح*

----------

